# What kind of yarn are you?



## Kacey (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey, if we can post one about what kind of superhero are you, then this one is fair game too!

And if I can admit to being dishcloth cotton, then so can you!


You are Dishcloth Cotton.You are a very hard worker, most at home when you're at home. You are thrifty and seemingly born to clean. You are considered to be a Plain Jane, but you are too practical to notice.


----------



## bydand (Jan 20, 2007)

OK, I took the test.  What kind of yarn am I - I don't really know.  It says:



> You are Mercerized Cotton.
> You are always very crisp and neat. You are very playful and are happiest while outdoors in the sunshine. You are sometimes accused of splitting hairs, but in the end people find you pretty easy to live with.




have to disagree with the always crisp and neat part though.   The rest is pretty spot-on.  Kind of makes me sound like a dog though.  Playful and happiest while outdoors, they left out the chasing balls and cars part.
Other than that I have no idea what Mercerized cotton is.  I guess I fail that part.


----------



## jdinca (Jan 20, 2007)

Wow.







You are Mohair.
You are a warm and fuzzy type who works well with others, doing your share without being too weighty. You can be stubborn and absolutely refuse to change your position once it is set, but that's okay since you are good at covering up your mistakes.


----------



## jdinca (Jan 20, 2007)

bydand said:


> The rest is pretty spot-on. Kind of makes me sound like a dog though. Playful and happiest while outdoors, they left out the chasing balls and cars part.
> Other than that I have no idea what Mercerized cotton is. I guess I fail that part.


 
But is your nose cold? :wink: 

Mercerized cotton is good stuff. It's that smooth, somewhat shiny type of cotton shirt.


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 20, 2007)

This is me.  It seems to be a fairly good guess.

- Ceicei


> You are Merino Wool.
> You are very easygoing and sweet. People like to keep you close because you are so softhearted. You love to be comfortable and warm from your head to your toes.


----------



## bydand (Jan 20, 2007)

Ooops, forgot to post a pic of the yarn I am.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Jan 20, 2007)

<div style="width:366; background-color:rgb(216,233,237); text-align:center;">
 <div style="background:rgb(129,172,201); height:4px;">
  <img src="http://www.quizilla.com/images/blue_drk_corner1.gif" style="float: left" height="4" hspace="0" />
  <img src="http://www.quizilla.com/images/blue_drk_corner2.gif" style="float: right" height="4" hspace="0" />
 </div>
 <div style="background:rgb(129,172,201); padding: 0pt 0pt 5px;">
  <span style="font-size:12px; color:rgb(255,255,255); padding:3px; font-family:Arial;"><strong>What kind of yarn are you?</strong></span>
 </div>
 <div style="padding:5px; text-align:left; font-size:12px; font-family:Arial; background-color:rgb(216,233,237);">
<center><img src="<A href="http://images.quizilla.com/B/bisybackson/1075526243_ershetland.jpg"><br/>You">http://images.quizilla.com/B/bisybackson/1075526243_ershetland.jpg"><br/>You are Shetland Wool. You are a traditional sort who can sometimes be a little on the harsh side. Though you look delicate you are tough as nails and prone to intricacies. Despite your acerbic ways you are widely respected and even revered. <br/>Take this <a target="quizilla" style="color:rgb(0,0,0)" href="<A href="http://quizilla.com/redirect.php?statsid=17&url=http://www.quizilla.com/users/bisybackson/quizzes/What+kind+of+yarn+are+you%3F">quiz</a>!<br/">http://quizilla.com/redirect.php?statsid=17&url=http://www.quizilla.com/users/bisybackson/quizzes/What+kind+of+yarn+are+you%3F">quiz</a>!<br/>
<br/><a href="http://www.quizilla.com/redirect.php?statsid=18&url=http://www.quizilla.com/" target="quizilla">
<img border="0" src="http://www.quizilla.com/images/codepastes/30qzlogo.gif" style="padding:2px;" /></a>
<span style="font-family:Arial;font-size:12;">
<a style="color:rgb(0,0,0);" target="quizilla" href="<A href="http://www.quizilla.com/redirect.php?statsid=18&url=http://www.quizilla.com">Quizilla</a">http://www.quizilla.com/redirect.php?statsid=18&url=http://www.quizilla.com">Quizilla</a> | 
<a style="color:rgb(0,0,0);"  target="quizilla" href="<A href="http://www.quizilla.com/redirect.php?statsid=21&url=http://www.quizilla.com/register">Join</a">http://www.quizilla.com/redirect.php?statsid=21&url=http://www.quizilla.com/register">Join</a> 
| <a style="color:rgb(0,0,0);" target="quizilla" href="<A href="http://www.quizilla.com/redirect.php?statsid=20&url=http://www.quizilla.com/makeaquiz.php">Make">http://www.quizilla.com/redirect.php?statsid=20&url=http://www.quizilla.com/makeaquiz.php">Make A Quiz</a> | <a target="quizilla" href="<A href="http://www.quizilla.com/redirect.php?statsid=42&url=http://www.quizilla.com/users/bisybackson/quizzes/">More">http://www.quizilla.com/redirect.php?statsid=42&url=http://www.quizilla.com/users/bisybackson/quizzes/">More Quizzes</a> | <a style="color:rgb(0,0,0);" target="quizilla" href="<A href="http://www.quizilla.com/redirect.php?statsid=19&url=http://www.quizilla.com/codepastes/?quizid=392653">Grab">http://www.quizilla.com/redirect.php?statsid=19&url=http://www.quizilla.com/codepastes/?quizid=392653">Grab Code</a></span>
</div></div>


Well, I'm _KIND_ of traditional. The rest, however, is _SO TOTALLY_ wrong!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jan 20, 2007)

I am Shetland Wool.  I don't know much about wool but I suddenly feel the need to go buy a sweater.




You are Shetland Wool. 
You are a traditional sort who can sometimes be a little on the harsh side. Though you look delicate you are tough as nails and prone to intricacies. Despite your acerbic ways you are widely respected and even revered.


----------



## dubljay (Jan 20, 2007)

Kacey and I share a commom thread... err yarn?

I be dishcloth cotton


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 20, 2007)

You are Shetland Wool. 
You are a traditional sort who can sometimes be a little on the harsh side. Though you look delicate you are tough as nails and prone to intricacies. Despite your acerbic ways you are widely respected and even revered. 

I feel like buying a sweater also, fnorfurfoot!


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 20, 2007)

I also feel a little itchy after that one...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 21, 2007)

You are Mercerized Cotton.
You are always very crisp and neat. You are very playful and are happiest while outdoors in the sunshine. You are sometimes accused of splitting hairs, but in the end people find you pretty easy to live with.


----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 22, 2007)

You are Acrylic.
While you are very versatile, your plasticky countenance can be offputting. You are very good with children but can become a pill if left alone with them too long. You are very flexible but don't give in to manipulation.

Robyn


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 22, 2007)

You are Shetland Wool. 
You are a traditional sort who can sometimes be a little on the harsh side. Though you look delicate you are tough as nails and prone to intricacies. Despite your acerbic ways you are widely respected and even revered.


----------



## Carol (Jan 27, 2007)

You are Shetland Wool. 
You are a traditional sort who can sometimes be a little on the harsh side. Though you look delicate you are tough as nails and prone to intricacies. Despite your acerbic ways you are widely respected and even revered.


Wait, I'm allergic to woo...........

HOLY COW!  I'm allergic to myself!!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 27, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Wait, I'm allergic to woo...........
> 
> HOLY COW!  I'm allergic to myself!!



Gee...  that explains *so* much!  :uhyeah:


----------



## Drac (Jan 27, 2007)

jdinca said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yep that's me too.....


----------



## Carol (Jan 27, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Gee... that explains *so* much! :uhyeah:


 
It sure does, doesn't it?  :roflmao:


----------



## Drac (Jan 27, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Wait, I'm allergic to wool........HOLY COW! I'm allergic to myself!!


 


Kacey said:


> Gee... that explains *so* much! :uhyeah:


 
LOL....:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lulflo (Jan 27, 2007)

You are Acrylic.While you are very versatile, your plasticky countenance can be offputting. You are very good with children but can become a pill if left alone with them too long. You are very flexible but don't give in to manipulation.

--- Pretty good stuff, not sure what it means by my plasticky countenance, but other than that, pretty much me :O)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 27, 2007)

Ok I&#8217;m confused&#8230; In the superhero post I am the Green lantern and in the Yarn post I am Shetland Wool&#8230; What the heck does that mean!!!!   

And to make matters worse... I CAN'T WEAR WOOL.....:disgust:


----------



## Drac (Jan 27, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Ok Im confused In the superhero post I am the Green lantern and in the Yarn post I am Shetland Wool What the heck does that mean!!!!


 
Don't think about it, it will only make ya wanna go beat up some trees.. 



			
				Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> And to make matters worse... I CAN'T WEAR WOOL.....:disgust:


 
As long as you're not allergic to yourself like *Carol* is....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 27, 2007)

Drac said:


> Don't think about it, it will only make ya wanna go beat up some trees..


 
That's a good idea...THANKS

 I saw an elm that gave me a dirty look today... I'll take my frustration and confusion out on a tree

Green Lantern Wool Yarn guy AWAY



Drac said:


> As long as you're not allergic to yourself like *Carol* is....


 
Nope I would just make myself itch


----------



## Drac (Jan 27, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> That's a good idea...THANKS
> 
> I saw an elm that gave me a dirty look today... I'll take my frustration and confusion out on a tree


 
Sorry Mr Elm Tree....


----------



## morph4me (Jan 27, 2007)

You are Mohair.
You are a warm and fuzzy type who works well with others, doing your share without being too weighty. You can be stubborn and absolutely refuse to change your position once it is set, but that's okay since you are good at covering up your mistakes. 

Ha!! that's wrong, I don't make mistakes so I never have anything to cover up:uhyeah:


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 27, 2007)

Dishcloth Cotton

You are Dishcloth Cotton.You are a very hard worker, most at home when you're at home. You are thrifty and seemingly born to clean. You are considered to be a Plain Jane, but you are too practical to notice.


----------



## Slihn (Jan 27, 2007)

"You are Shetland Wool. 
You are a traditional sort who can sometimes be a little on the harsh side. Though you look delicate you are tough as nails and prone to intricacies. Despite your acerbic ways you are widely respected and even revered. "


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 28, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Wait, I'm allergic to woo...........
> 
> HOLY COW! I'm allergic to myself!!


 
That means you're allergic to me, xue, and steel tiger, also!  I'm not allergic to wool- I itch, but I don't get a rash or anything else.


----------

